# cut vs punch



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Strange I could not find this debate around here at least going back some months 

Some time ago I started exploring punches. I figured out what makes a good punch (the cutting part) and that is a shallow grind (low angle) from the leading edge to where ever the grind reaches the thickness of the metal in the punch itself. The longer the grind (assuming metal thickness is about the same in most punches), the shallower it is and the better it will punch.

I've found punches from cheap ($5) to expensive ($20+) that had nice shallow grinds and punch much better than those having stubby grinds. 

Since I can carry a little punch on a key-ring, something harder to do with a cutter, I began to favor the punch for a while just to see how it worked out. In the end I was disappointed. Most of the time, no matter how quick, or even my pressure, twisting while pushing, etc., the cigar's cap would crack and subsequently unravel. I found that very large toros, in general cigars with large RGs worked OK, but anything from robusto size down very frequently cracked.

Since most of what I smoke is robusto sized and down I've laid the punch aside. I found even a cheap cutter is usually cleaner and does not disrupt the cap. I ended up with a Palio carbon fiber model (not a cheap cutter by the way. Razor sharp, beautifully built, mechanically simple) and love it, now use it almost exclusively and caps no longer crack and unravel.

Have any of you had similar issues with punches that make you lean towards cutters of one kind or another?


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

I tend toward a punch, but I'm not absolute about it. I'm not sure if I could really verbalize why. 

I still have a high quality cutter, but I use it mostly for torpedoes. And I notice I tend to cut torpedoes further down then most people do, leaving a smaller, almost punch sized hole.

But as a caveat I very rarely smoke larger cigars. Anything larger then a Corona is rare for me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have found that if the head of the cigar is lightly moistened/licked, even a crappy punch works a little better.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I have found that if the head of the cigar is lightly moistened/licked, even a crappy punch works a little better.


Interesting Bruce... I will give that a try, thanks...

Joe, how do you solve the cap-cracking problem? What punch do you have?


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

Honestly I've got some dirt cheap no-name one on my keychain.

And yeah like Fuzzy I moisten the cap before punching.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes. Moisten before punching but I always like my guiotine (sp) cutter


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm a puncher. I switched about 6 months ago and haven't looked back. My old 2 finger cutter was ruining sticks. I got a great deal on the Devil for a Xikar 007. Love it. I get great draws, even on 54 + RG's. Moistening before punching is my SOP.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> I have found that if the head of the cigar is lightly moistened/licked, even a crappy punch works a little better.


Yep, been doing this for a while. Lick the cap, let it rest about 5 minutes and don't have any problems with split wrappers. Been doing this for quite a while.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Funny, I've been punching for years. And just bought a xikar cutter... For larger RG cigars, I started not liking the punch.

I always moisten the end, and just hold it in my mouth for a couple minutes, and never have cap issues.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I may try one of the Xicar 009 cutters to see if I like that better for the larger smokes.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Quine said:


> Have any of you had similar issues with punches that make you lean towards cutters of one kind or another?


My only issues with the punch are that it changes the draw, generally in a way I dislike, and it has a tendancy to cause the cigar to tar up due to it's restricting the flow through the cigar.

I doubt I gave the punch enough chances to see if I could do it _without_ cracking the cap, but it certainly cracked the half-dozen or so times I tried it, even if only slightly.

Now I gotta go try punch-cutting again, with the "lick and punch" method.


----------



## Sharadeth (Nov 3, 2011)

The first time I smoked a cigar my friend used a cutter on it, the second time he used a punch, then when I went to get my own I got a cutter. For some reason the stick just feels better to me that way (it also helped that the cutter was 6 bucks and I can swap it out for a new one at any time!).


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Anything under a 54RG i perfer a punch any larger RG i can tell how how some of that tobacco at the butt of the cigar build up cause the smoke can't escape quick enough changes the taste of the cigar. Just my thoughts , on why i taste a little diffrence in sticks.


----------



## Connecticut Libertarian (Jun 5, 2012)

I've only ever used a guillotine cutter. It's not even all that good, it's something I picked up at my local tobacco shop for $4. It does the job well, though. Always made a great cut every time. Although that could be because of my Terminator-like strength. (Not really... :gn )


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I do make multiple punches on larger rg cigars to reduce nasty build up.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

A little trick I use that works for me is - the length of most punches is at least 1/4" long - I always spin the punch until the cutter is embedded to the hilt, here again spin a bit - it seems to pull a little more out of the hole and frees up the draw, I keep one on my key chain - but at I do love my Cuban Crafters perfecto cut


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Cutter at the house, when I'm on the road the key chain punch gets used. I save my high quality smokes for relaxing at my house with friends, those I like to cut. My road smokes are usually a cheaper one, those I punch. Everyone has their opinion though, so just find whatever you like best.


----------



## lemosley01 (May 18, 2012)

I started using a punch and I think I like it better than cutting. It's a little more work than a cutter, but that's fine by me - I'm trying to enjoy the time anyway. 

I can't say that I notice a major difference in taste. I just like it better for some reason.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I lean towards the cutter as Jon says, "at home" and would like to be able to rely on a punch on the road where it is easier to keep on a key chain. 
,
The wetting-the-cap trick does seem to work. At least 2x so far without a cracked cap, but I haven't yet tried it on a stick with a very thin cap. Thanks for that tip. I'll let you know as I try it on a wider variety of caps.

The other thing I like about a punched cap is the smoothness on the tongue of what is left. When you cut, there is usually a little loose tobacco around the edges of the cut. You can pick it away but it leaves a little roughness to the tongue. The punched stick stays smooth. But up till now, that smoothness wasn't worth a cracked cap which ruins the effect anyway! Appreciate having a way to get a more reliable punch. Thanks.


----------



## Hold The Mayo (May 15, 2012)

I'm a fan of the punch but the cutter is always good when you have to cut someones finger off!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Hold The Mayo said:


> I'm a fan of the punch but the cutter is always good when you have to cut someones finger off!


You could always punch them in the eye!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Last update from me... After a weekend of punching cigars, now as many as 7 have punched without the caps cracking thanks to wetting the cap. Again thanks for the tip... 

There was something of an unexpected benefit as well... I have a Xikar 009mm punch, one of those "bullet" like things with the spring loaded cap-ejector. While it punches great, it has a terrible time ejecting the punched cap and in fact failed to do so most of the time -- you have to cycle it multiple times or just push the cutter closed. But with the wet cap, it works properly more often. Not all the time, but better than it was...


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I started to cut.. then I moved to punching... but now I am back to cutting lol


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I have found that if the head of the cigar is lightly moistened/licked, even a crappy punch works a little better.


Sounds like some great advice. I've only used a punch once, as I forgot a cutter, and it did not go too well. However, I think had I moistened first, it would have come out much better.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I use a Cuban crafters cutter for all my long filler sticks. If the stick is mixed filler or short filler, I will use a punch. The punch does a great job at keeping the small stray pieces of tobacco out of your mouth where the cutter exposes you to them. I'm a gadget guy so I own just about everything made to open up a cigar. From a shuriken which doesn't cut open the cap at all, only leaving 6 razor blade slits around the cap, to many guillotines in different styles plus a punch in every size. They all have their place in your cigar arsenal,


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I cut for a long time, and moved to a punch because my cutter always left the edges frayed and lots of loose tobacco. 

I recently went back to a cutter because I got a few cigars that I had punched (and I think it's because of the small diameter of my punch) that were "seeping". I bought a new cutter (double blade guillotine) from xikar, and I like it a lot! It's much sharper and gives me better results than with my old cheap cutter! 

I might grab a 009 punch, because I miss it =)


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

not sure about issues with it, but theres just something "romantic" about the whole cutting/lighting process on a cigar. unless im out on the course, i do double guilletine and matches every time!


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

i did try a punch once, nothing bad about it. just not my style, i guess


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I've only tried a punch one time and it cracked the head. I never thought to lick it before I stick it, hmmm, lol. I like the diagram Fuzzy never thought of that either. The only punch I have is connected to a crappy lighter I got as a freebie. I'll invest in a good one someday but until then I'll have to stick with the cutter. I've actually gotten a little better at making a straight cut. You should have seen me when I first tried. That poor cigar was cut at a horrible angle. Smoked good though.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Xikar 007 is the perfect size to punch Coronas.


----------



## bcwv (Oct 3, 2009)

Xikar scissors


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've never tried a punch, I have a Xikar Xi2 and and Cuban Crafters perfect cutter and they have never failed me.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

For me it depends on what the shape of the cigars is, For the torpedos/Belecoso etc... I'll use either a sissor cutter or a double blade cutter. when I have a 50 or larger RG I use my trusty ol' spent 45-70 brass that I sharpen on the inside of the case ( It only needs to be touched-up once in a while ) I also use the 10mm and 45acp brass. for the ones under the 50 RG I have a few spent 9mms and 357s that I keep lying around and I do have and use a store/catalouge bought punch. I have a few lighters that have a built in punch/cutter that I very seldom use, they just don't seem to work right for me. I think I have @ least a dozen or so cutters and punches of all sorts in my collection  from over the years. I noticed nobody mentioned useing their teeth like in some movies must have been just a passing Fad. One 'other' way I open-up the end of a cigar is to use my SAK ( swiss army knife ) or whatever knife I have at the time and then I tend to do a V cut.


----------



## Greg9062 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Buffalo, what exactly do you use to do a good sharpening job? I wanted to do the same with some .223 and .308 Hornady Match or Federal Gold Medal casings. I tried to use a dremel and it really ended poorly.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

I use a small eniough blade to fit into the opening of the brass then apply just enough pressure to "shave' off a little brass ( i should have said blade Tip ) I tried the Dremel thing a while back with a rasp bit/tip and i found it to be a bit too much. I think I have a few 5.56 " cutters" somewhere ? along with the other calibers I experimented with, yeah it takes just a little practice. Smoke em if U got em :smokin:


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

I always use a punch. Moisten the stick then as I punch it I give it a twist. Seems to get a nice clean hole


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

I use a punch and a Xikar cutter. I have a punch on my key chain, I use this when out and about and when I come across a cigar that looks to be single capped. I wet it and use the punch, never had an issue. Torp's and triple capped cigars or large ring gage get the cutter.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I punch when I can and cut the figurados.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I prefer v-cut but I'll punch or regular cut from time to time


----------



## JJB (Jul 8, 2012)

I alternate between a punch and a dual blade cutter. I just used a guillotine cutter and didn't care for it. I felt like it crushed the opposite end of the cigar. I have yet to try a v-cut. I have had problems with the cap cracking using both a punch and a regular cutter, but I will start moistening the tip to see if this helps. Good advice!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I just took a count and this is the 117th time I've posted this:

Punch for round heads. Cut for pointy heads.

Always bear in mind, your true goal is to remove the least amount of material possible and afford the best possible draw.

As long as this is your guide, you'll do fine.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I often punch first, then cut if it's too tight. I prefer to punch simply because I hate it when crappy caps unravel.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I just took a count and this is the 117th time I've posted this...


:lol:

The perils of being a mod.


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

I use a big desk cutter at home but have a razor sharp blade I pierce with when outside. Its a small craft like blade that creates a very clean sharp puncture. I use a central slash, then cross snicker the end of the cut, then reinsert the first cut and wiggle to open her up a bit wider without cracking the edge.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I prefer the punch when I can get away with it. I'll cut if the RG is too small or if I think I can fix a tight draw by using a cutter. Just a personal preference I suppose.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Lobo218 said:


> I use a punch and a Xikar cutter. I have a punch on my key chain, I use this when out and about and when I come across a cigar that looks to be single capped. I wet it and use the punch, never had an issue. Torp's and triple capped cigars or large ring gage get the cutter.


This makes a lot of sense where the Xikar 009 is concerned in particular. Been wetting the cap now for a few weeks and out of about 20 cigars only 1 has cracked when punched after being moistened. Ejection of the cap from that punch is something else again. Single caps properly eject about half the time, while double/triple caps never eject properly.

This is too bad because I actually prefer a punch when I can use one for the neatness of it. I guess I'll have do a little research and find the right punch!


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

I tend to stick with cutters. I know xikar puts out a good punch but I guess since i started with a regular guillotine i kind of just stay with it. i have been wantig to try a v cut though.


----------



## nhaze (Jul 11, 2012)

I typically use a Xikar dual blade. But if I'm sitting somewhere really comfortable and enjoying my ritual, I really like my Xikar scissors.


----------



## Parcheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

Most cigar sites like Cigar Aficionado recommend that you cut the entire shoulder off of the cigar in order to get a good draw. This also allows the cigar to 'breathe' better. If there is anything that inhibits the smoke's exit, then tar can build up in the cigar affecting the flavor profile the further you smoke it. Often it makes the cigar more bitter because the tar can't escape the cigar effectively. Punches obviously aren't even close to removing the whole shoulder of the cigar.

All this is information I've read, I've never tried using a punch and having a smoke, but I think the information is trustworthy since it comes from reliable sources and has sound logic behind it.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

In the end I still like the punch for elegance and carry-ability, but the guillotine cutter ends up being the most versatile tool because it can be used on anything. The tar problem was the final issue that convinced me to drop my punch and just slip my cutter into a pocket or what ever I'm carrying (fanny pack, small backpack, jacket, I've almost always got something with me). When tar builds up at the head of a cigar (and I've noticed this with punched and properly cut [only cut the very end of the cap] heads) the simplest solution is to cut off another mm or 2! The guillotine makes quick work of this. A punch, or a V cut, doesn't help.


----------



## Parcheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

To add to what Quine said, there are actually lighters that come with Guillotine cutter build in or attached for increased mobility!!!! Some of these include:

Lotus 16 Single Flame Torch Lighter and Guillotine Cutter

Blazer Chief II 

Colibri Boss

Blazer Optimus


And there's even more. You guys should check em out.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting... I have several lighters with built-in punches, but never one with a cutter. Thanks for the pointers!


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

I have been using a punch but after having a Liga No. 9 sit in my humi for a month or two I decided to smoke it the other day. I usually dont have problems with the punch but for some reason (cheap punch, maybe?) it tore up the Liga pretty bad. Lesson is that on my nice stuff I will use the guillotine from now on.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Zlc410 said:


> I have been using a punch but after having a Liga No. 9 sit in my humi for a month or two I decided to smoke it the other day. I usually dont have problems with the punch but for some reason (cheap punch, maybe?) it tore up the Liga pretty bad. Lesson is that on my nice stuff I will use the guillotine from now on.


I mostly use a CC cutter because it is always in my pocket but I have used a punch, too. I always wet the head of the cigar with my tongue before punching. It seems to help.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm with Mike. I have a cheapie cutter and my punch is .44 Special brass and they work great!


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

Quine,

I don't know how you're lighter, cutter search is going but I saw this and thought about your post.

Xikar Ultra Lighter/Cutter Combo - Silver - Cigars International


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Palio Cutter for normal gauge, punch for real small gauges.


----------



## stepheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the opinions you have all made it as clear as mud or in some cases tar. LOL


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Lobo218 said:


> Quine,
> 
> I don't know how you're lighter, cutter search is going but I saw this and thought about your post.
> 
> Xikar Ultra Lighter/Cutter Combo - Silver - Cigars International


Thanks Daniel... I do like this one because the cutter is a 2 blade. All the other cutter/lighter combinations look to be single blade cutters which end up crushing the cigar... Thanks for the pointer! Will see if I can find one to handle somewhere. Nice find!


----------



## blondie (Aug 9, 2012)

New to the game here, but I use both a cutter and a punch, depending on the ring gauge. Cut the larger ones (50+), Punch medium ones, and cut smaller ones. I'm still experimenting. I like the punch on the keychain though, and just learned something new with the moisten to prevent cracking method!


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been using the built in punches on the Bugatti B-1 torch. Two different sizes and keeps it nice and clean. Very portable.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Matthew back to your question, I use a punch a lot of the time. And it has happened to me several times where the cap has cracked a little bit. But i also never cracked a cap after a cigar has rested in my humi to my recollection. I do remember getting on in the mail and smoking it the same day were i had a cracking issue. Maybe the stick was a little dry. Anyway i just think a punch hole looks nicer and gives a cleaner apperance. Also i turn the punch while pushing it in being very careful. After all it does expand the cap on the cigar. Respectfully, BOTL


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been taking the route of licking the cap before punching. Seems to lessen the chance of it cracking.


----------



## Paulharmo (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been using the punch that's built into my cheapo lighter, and it's been great so far. Never thought of licking the cap, I'll try that next time...


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I used to prefer punching, but since I got my perfect cutter, I'm all about cutting now.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

lewandowski said:


> I've been using the built in punches on the Bugatti B-1 torch. Two different sizes and keeps it nice and clean. Very portable.


I have the same lighter and I also use the built in punches as a back-up when I forget to bring a cutter with me.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

I usually lick the cap before CUTTING with my Palio for the same reason


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've always cut but just started punching recently and I like it. Licking the cap is a must though to help guad against the cap splitting.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm gonna punch my Punch in the head with a super punch! Then I'm gonna punch some lunch, right after brunch then to some crunch(es), not bunches though. Munch on _that_ fer a while! :frog:


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

cool hand luke said:


> Matthew back to your question, I use a punch a lot of the time. And it has happened to me several times where the cap has cracked a little bit. But i also never cracked a cap after a cigar has rested in my humi to my recollection. I do remember getting on in the mail and smoking it the same day were i had a cracking issue. Maybe the stick was a little dry. Anyway i just think a punch hole looks nicer and gives a cleaner apperance. Also i turn the punch while pushing it in being very careful. After all it does expand the cap on the cigar. Respectfully, BOTL


Hi Robbie,

Yes I also twist the punch as I push it, most blades cut better while moving across the substance being cut. I had problems with most of my caps cracking no matter how long the cigars were in my humidor, but wetting the cap a bit has solved that problem. I've punched maybe 50 sticks since starting that practice and only 2 or 3 have cracked. Unlike some here though, I don't actually lick the cap. Not that there's anything wrong with that I supposed, just never occurred to me. I lick my index finger and use that to wet the cap. I also think the punched hole gives a cleaner appearance. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I love a punch, but I've gotten sick of cracking caps, so I only use a punch on bigger gauge cigars with triple caps. I also moisten the end and rotate the punch to minimize cracking. Everything else gets the cutter!


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

I used to love the the punch because I never knew how much to cut off and always messed up a nice stick. So there were no torpedos for me  But now that I know how to slice and dice with my palio and xikars (yeah I collect them just like sticks) I prefer the control of the sharp cutter.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

I cut - lick then use my palio or xikar... awesome cuts 99.7% of the time...

I did destroy one cigar with my palio though... the plastic tab some how jammed up so it wouldnt close all the way... needless to say she's being replaced...


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

AgentJuggernaut said:


> I used to prefer punching, but since I got my perfect cutter, I'm all about cutting now.


yah i used to have problems with caps splitting, but since the perfect cutter nothing. it's like using a deli slicer to cut and it gets sharper as i use it i find


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

zabhatton said:


> yah i used to have problems with caps splitting, but since the perfect cutter nothing. it's like using a deli slicer to cut and it gets sharper as i use it i find


sounds like it should be on that episode of seinfeld lol


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I started to cut and was terrible at first. Moved to the punch... For a short Time but became a full time cutter. I feel I get an overall better draw


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I started using the punch after I got my free torch that had a punch on the bottom. At first I didn't like it, but now I punch 95% of the time. I like how with a punch you can "channel" the draw and direct it to your palate where a cut it just goes everywhere. Only time I cut is if the punch doesn't give a good draw or for pyramids.


----------



## steveluvscigars (Sep 10, 2012)

My personal opinion I couldn't cut worth crap so I moved to a punch. I actually think part of my cutting problems was taking the free or $1.00 cutter at the check out lol. Went to a punch but something just told me to learn,invest some money, and cut my cigars. I just like they way they smoke cut vs punched. So xikar and S.T. DuPont Paris got my money an I'm happy


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have had bad luck with punching so I'm a cutter for now.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

recently purchased one of the rosewood/brass keychain punches (from nhc's).. mostly bc it just looked too nice to pass up and i don't want to carry a cutter in my pocket all the time (already have had two girls ask me about it:woohoo... which is the great thing about punches they're so convenient.. that being said, i really don't like the lack of surface area and focused draw that comes with it, so i use my xikar-xi2 almost exclusively, however am interested to try the punch on smaller ring gauged cigars especially coronas.. actually i'm going to try that after work today.


----------



## eddyeddy (Jul 12, 2012)

I am a newcomer for the punch. I'm actually enjoying using it with the smaller ring sizes.

I have some petit coronas in my desk and it does a cleaner job than a cutter


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

Greg9062 said:


> Hey Buffalo, what exactly do you use to do a good sharpening job? I wanted to do the same with some .223 and .308 Hornady Match or Federal Gold Medal casings. I tried to use a dremel and it really ended poorly.


Use a round file by hand, there is no need for power tools for this job - unfortunately.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

I use both cutters and punches, it depends on what I have. I have had to clip several after punching due to a poor draw. I have not had any cracks from punching - but I usually have the cigar in my mouth for 5-30 minutes before lighting.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

I smoke 48-52 ring, and i almost always use a punch with no probs. i seem to have a love affair with my cigars and i cant seem to want to cut them. i also love that clean look the punch gives.


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

punches dont give me the draw i like ,,, my lighter has 1 made into the botoom


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know how to punch or what it would change, and so I always just cut the thing.


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> I don't know how to punch or what it would change, and so I always just cut the thing.


punch is putting aka punching a small hole in the end of a cigar


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Maduromadman said:


> punches dont give me the draw i like ,,, my lighter has 1 made into the botoom


To be fair, don't judge a punch based off one built into your lighter. I've spent way too much money, way too many times, trying to find a lighter with a built in cutter/punch, and even the nice pieces seem to only be barely-passable.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

eddyeddy said:


> I am a newcomer for the punch. I'm actually enjoying using it with the smaller ring sizes.
> 
> I have some petit coronas in my desk and it does a cleaner job than a cutter


right on eddy! works great with corona sized and smaller! .. gotta show some love for brazilian tobacco in blends also yum.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Generally cut but occassionally will punch the larger RG's. I havent had any of the common "issues" with punching i.e. cracking the cap, build up around hole and complicating draw n such etc...and I dont soak my cigars. Have to give the punch a try on some smaller sizes looks like. Also, I would consider both my punch and cutter to be fairly low quality. The cutter is a colibri from the devil site for 4 bucks and the punch is from the azmozon site for 3 bucks. Never had issues with either. One of these days Ill invest in a Palio.


----------



## Smitty2430 (Sep 27, 2012)

I like to punch my cigars first and then if they get a bitter taste, cut a little off.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

I started with a punch and it was ok but once I tried a Xikar cutter, I got one for myself and now the punch stays in the console of my truck.


----------

